# Gorgeous redhead



## orionmystery (Jan 15, 2013)

Hawkmoth caterpillar, Sphingidae



IMG_5617 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_5590 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_5595 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Aphaniotis fusca, earless agamid



IMG_5929 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_5923 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome shots as usual! Especially love those last two.

The first photo is kinda how MY hair looks in the morning. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Awesome shots as usual! Especially love those last two.
> 
> *The first photo is kinda how MY hair looks in the morning.* :lmao:



Me too.. when I had hair!  lol!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL..thanks for the comments and humor


----------



## greybeard (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a fan of #1


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Great set Kurt


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 17, 2013)

greybeard said:


> I'm a fan of #1



I am a fan of YOU, you are so bloody good!

How do you do to shoot like that?


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Very impressive.


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 18, 2013)

Truly...stunning. If you could frame the entire body + hair in shots 1 & 3, imho I think those would be gallery ready. wow.... Personally, I would love a little more sat on those awesome colors.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Jan 30, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> Truly...stunning. If you could frame the entire body + hair in shots 1 & 3, imho I think those would be gallery ready. wow....


I agree with the post above 100%.  Stunning images.


----------

